# replacing collet on Bosch router



## SanderW (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey all!

I have a brand new Bosch POF 1400 ACE router. According to the box this comes with 6mm, 8mm & 1/4" collets. There is a collet installed which seems to be the biggest one and two more in the box. Now the bits that I bought seems to be 1/4".

The two loose collets have captive nuts, but the collet that is installed in the router seems to be different. The nut comes off, leaving the collet in the router. And i am sure this is a stupid question, but how does one remove that collet? It does not budge.

Thereafter I assume the others attach by just screwing on the nut.

The manual describes how to put a bit in, but not how to change the collet, so surely this must be wasier than putting in a new bit?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sander, I can not speak to your specific model but most US models have either a captive collet to the nut or the old style which required tilting the collet and snapping it into the nut. If your router was used with this type of collet not being "snapped" into the nut it most likely crimped the collet too far and it will not work properly. Stuck collets were a common occurrence here before the change to captive collets. You should be able to remove the collet by working a screwdriver around inside the collet. Some require a penetrating oil to assist in removal. Be sure to remove all the oil before using the router. If the collet is damaged replace it. A damaged collet of this type will be prone to slippage and we don't desire to hear about flying bits! As always a photo is worth a thousand words. If you post a photo we will be able to give you better info.


----------



## vbn (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi, I arrived to this page because I had the same issue with a similar Bosch model (1200 vs 1400). 

I had no answer here and anywhere else and nobody else asked this question. This led me to the assumption that the resoultion musy be dead simple. And indeed, it is.  

I returned to the tool and just turned the nut in the losening direction. After several turns it moves away from the device and finally it just comes off.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vbn said:


> Hi, I arrived to this page because I had the same issue with a similar Bosch model (1200 vs 1400).
> 
> I had no answer here and anywhere else and nobody else asked this question. This led me to the assumption that the resoultion musy be dead simple. And indeed, it is.
> 
> I returned to the tool and just turned the nut in the losening direction. After several turns it moves away from the device and finally it just comes off.


What comes off the nut or the collet? The nut and the collet are both supposed to come off together. As I understand the first post the nut comes off and the collet doesn't, am I reading that right?

Herb


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I have the 1200 ACE and have had no trouble with it, all the collets self release just fine. If the collet nut got separated from the collet then I would think it would come out with a screwdriver or similar in the slot to lever it out of the spindle.


----------



## vbn (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, they come off together. In the beginning I was unable to twist it beyond a certain point but later, when I tried to twist it harder, it went further and I was able to replace both the nut and collet with another pair.


----------



## Colrog (Mar 27, 2019)

I have the same problem as the OP. But the answers have drifted away. The problem is that the nut screws off but the collet stays put. This shouldn't happen but it has. Unscrewing the nut is not a solution it is already off. So, any tips on how to remove the collet once the nut is off? Thanks in anticipation


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Colrog; Hi, and welcome!
Please fill out your profile. Bosch makes different models for different countries and the members have no idea where you're posting from (The UK? Oz?) or exactly which model you're referring to...Imperial or Metric collets etc...or what vintage.
As much info as possible and you _can_ post pictures of the issue if the pictures are on your own hardrive. That hurdle disappears after you make 10 posts.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When mine does that I tap on the edge of it with a pin punch (the ones for driving out pins, not the pointed ones) and keep rotating it as I do. It can take a few minutes. Be careful not to hit the threads on the shaft.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

How to attach a collet and collet nut


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

How to attach a collet and collet nut


----------



## Colrog (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the very quick responses. 

I have udated myprofile, but the router is a UK purchased Bosch POF 1400 ACE. 

My situation is just as the OP. I obtained the router yesterday. Had a practice with the Bosch bit supplied. Then wanted to try some of the 1/4 inch bits I had purchased separately. These wouldn't fit the collet. There are no instructions on changing the collets even though three are supplied. 

The one fitted is too large to hold the 1/4 inch bit. I continued to unscrew the nut and found myself with the nut off and the collet still in. The video doesn't quite match the bosch. However, watching that and following Cherryville Chuck's advice, I presumably now have to try tapping it out. Wish me luck!

If anyone knows of a Bosch specific video please share - that would be be great. I will contact Bosch and engage in what we in the UK refer to as a little bit of moaning!

Thanks again for the quick help. As a total beginner at using a router, but with several years of general diy experience, I am going to become a regular visitor!!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Colrog said:


> Thanks for the very quick responses.
> 
> I have udated myprofile, but the router is a UK purchased Bosch POF 1400 ACE.
> 
> ...


Hi Colrog - not sure what you mean by the part of your comment that I put in bold. Do you mean to say that when you removed the nut the collet stayed in the nut? On my Bosch router, model 1617, the collet stays in the nut and each collet (I have both a 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch) have their own collets. They are made that way.

Anyway, here's a couple of links that may help you out. One is a review with pictures and the other is a manual for your model.

Bosch POF 1400 ACE - My first Router, detailed review with photos - DIY Projects

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1129738/Bosch-Weu-Pof-1400-Ace.html

Here's another link to that may describe your issues - as suggested by Cherryville Chuck, if your collet is stuck in the shaft, tap it lightly to loosen it.

https://www.bosch-professional.com/...router-and-stuck-8mm-collett/13177811-t#/main


----------



## Colrog (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks. This seems a very helpful forum.

The collet remains in the router, the nut comes away by itself. The other 2 collets supplied (one being the one I want to use) are contained within their own nuts. I assume the third ought to have come away like that. it didn't.

It looks as if i will need to tap it out later this evening. Doesn't look too difficult.

I have the manual. It doesn't say anything about changing collets. i have suggested to bosch that they should amend this - the lack of that information is unhelpful and possibly dangerous.

thanks again


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one of the Bosch type collets and the collet won't stay snapped into the nut on it so I often have to tap on it to remove it. It is possible I'm over tightening to cause the problem as I have that tendency. It's one of the two reasons I switched to a Musclechuck for my table router. The other reason was speed and ease of changing bits.

Colrog whenever you put a bit in a collet it should just slide in. If it literally falls in then it is probably the wrong size collet. And you never want to tighten a collet with the wrong size shank or no shank in it as that can damage the collet. 1/4" and 6mm are close to being the same size but a 6mm bit will drop right into a 1/4" collet and you shouldn't be able to force a 1/4" bit into a 6mm collet. 8mm is very close to 5/16" and there are a very few bits that are that size and I've read that the 8mm collet will fit them but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Colrog (Mar 27, 2019)

Many thanks again. The collet came out easily enough with a couple of taps and the 1/4 inch one is now in place. I'll stick with that while I learn my way around.


----------

